# what is the best color braid for Florida keys



## djrek07

I would like to know anglers opinions on the best color fishing braid for Florida keys and carribean waters.


----------



## TimKan7719

To do what with???

AND just dont say fish. Please be sepcific


----------



## solid7

Maybe my statement is ignorant - I don't know every type of fishing, or fishing style - but why would braid color be important at all? Shouldn't you be fishing a clear mono or fluoro leader down at the business end, thus allowing you to use whatever color you like?

I have always found fish in the keys to be pretty well in-tune to out of place stuff down by the terminal tackle. (not the least of which is a visible line)

I try to use (in the keys) for MOST types of fishing, fluoro leader, and the smallest BLACK swivels, rings, etc., that I can get away with for the line rating that I am fishing. Nothing shiny, unless it's meant to either make your target uneasy, or attract a barracuda. (which will promptly sever said object)


----------



## TimKan7719

This is true for most things you would want to fish a flurocarbon or mono leader as it would be less visable to fish. I am not going to lie though I use Braid for fishing for fishing with some of my poles because of the Strenth and Line Diameter being able to put more line on the reel its self. In that cause Most oftern my choice of colors is always Green Powerpro line, and I do tie it directly to Terminal Tackle.


----------



## SmoothLures

Never fished the keys but I'm partial to smoke colored FireLine.


----------



## djrek07

I just bought green power pro braid. I have never used braid before and I was planning on using it in Mexico in a couple weeks . I was going to do some fishing in a kayak for barracudas or any reef fish thats there. Im using a telescopic pole and bought braid for its strength. Im also going to the keys in a month and was wondering if I should use the braid from the bridges and the flats . I want to catch snappers, barracudas, and Im going to put some 80# pound braid on my fin nor for sharks near the bridges.


----------



## akscuba

I prefer to use red Powerpro, easier to tie knots with and find it and work tangles out. I tie a shock leader direct too thats about 10 feet long.


----------



## saltwaterrunner

*what is the best color braid for florida keys*

I'm not a floridian but I'm in the keys twice a year. Folks use every color braid imaginable. Some swear by tangerine others blue, green or clear. Don't think color makes much difference as long as you have a decent length of flouro or mono. Braid is fine around the bridges and flats. Be interesting to hook a 11 or 12 foot shark in a kayak. Will take you for a ride! Good fishing to you Dj.:fishing:


----------



## akscuba

saltwaterrunner said:


> . Be interesting to hook a 11 or 12 foot shark in a kayak. Will take you for a ride! Good fishing to you Dj.:fishing:


I hooked a 6 foot brown shark in NJ in the bay at night once.... That took me for a ride.... too much fun...


----------



## solid7

djrek07 said:


> I just bought green power pro braid. I have never used braid before and I was planning on using it in Mexico in a couple weeks . I was going to do some fishing in a kayak for barracudas or any reef fish thats there. Im using a telescopic pole and bought braid for its strength. Im also going to the keys in a month and was wondering if I should use the braid from the bridges and the flats . I want to catch snappers, barracudas, and Im going to put some 80# pound braid on my fin nor for sharks near the bridges.


You are still going to need some invisible line. (fluoro works best)

The water in the keys is as clear as it gets, and visible line is a bad thing for the types of fish you have listed.


----------



## SnookMook

I use 10lb hi vis yellow with fluorocarbon leader. I fish on the flats in gin clear water all the time. You want to be able to cast a mile as you will be pretty much sight casting to visible fish and what you may think is a fish laying up on a sand bar or a pot hole, etc. Whether wading or from a boat stealth and being able to cast as far as you can is a must. 

There won't be much structure to worry about unless you get up close to the mangroves. So you want to tailor your fluorocarbon accordingly. 10lb, 12lb, 15lb on the sandy flats, 20lb-30lb for up in the trees. I even go up to 40lb when I'm chasing juvi tarpon or big snook close to the mangroves.


----------



## solid7

solid7 said:


> You are still going to need some invisible line. (fluoro works best)
> 
> The water in the keys is as clear as it gets, and visible line is a bad thing for the types of fish you have listed.


For the record, I was talking about a leader when I said you need "invisible line". Other than that, it doesn't make a damn bit of difference what color is above the leader. Throw pink polka dots, or zebra stripes, if you like.


----------



## djrek07

So since my power pro is 30# what pound flurocarbon can I tie to the braid Or should I tie the braid to a swivel and then the fluro from the swivel to the hook.


----------



## solid7

djrek07 said:


> So since my power pro is 30# what pound flurocarbon can I tie to the braid Or should I tie the braid to a swivel and then the fluro from the swivel to the hook.



You can tie whatever you want. 30# would be fine, 40# also. It is good to run a length of line that is at least the twice the length of your rod + a few turns onto the spool.

There are many different opinions on this, but that setup will (does) work fine.


----------



## psunmd

I was in Marathon, last month and fished quite a bit on the Marathon Lady, (great boat). I had power-pro #30. The mates recommended against braid if you are free-lining bait for yellow tail. The braid doesn't sink at same rate as mono. I did all-right, but not as well the requlars who used mono.
Just a thought.


----------

